# EMF Audio/Anderson, South Carolina Motor Speedway--JULY 15



## Dewey (May 29, 2013)

July 16, 2016

313 Irby Road
Williamston, SC 

Event Contact: 864-485-9255
Event Director: Adam Romano 803-215-7084
Event Email: [email protected]
Other Event Link: https://www.facebook.com/events/194067440957989/
Comments: Registration @ 8 AM. SQL Judging and Quiet Time 8 - 10 AM. SPL judging starts at 10 AM.


----------

